# where the brotherhood is weak



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Seems like I become an apprentice about right there! Guess this is how it will be when I top out!:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

quiet boy and get your ass in that hole lol. that looks like no fun at all


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> Seems like I become an apprentice about right there! Guess this is how it will be when I top out!:laughing:


Don't worry about those snakes in there...:laughing:


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Don't worry about those snakes in there...:laughing:


I can handle just about anything in a crawl space except Sprickets, I hate Sprickets!


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

butcher733 said:


> I can handle just about anything in a crawl space except Sprickets, I hate Sprickets!


Ever since I watched arachnophobia. I stay as low as possible in crawl spaces and get out as quick as I can. Always picture a Giant spider right behind me!:whistling2:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Seems like I become an apprentice about right there! Guess this is how it will be when I top out!:laughing:


Yes, that looks like an apprentice entrance to me...

Hat, glasses and knee pads and off you go.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't forget your tyvek.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I never once had to crawl under a house during my apprenticeship.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Let us know if that sewage pipe is still leaking


----------

